# April 2009 Electrical PE Exam Changes



## csanped411 (May 6, 2008)

I do not know if this is a repost, but is anyone aware of the changes for the electrical PE exam starting in April 2009? Check out SC website http://www.llr.state.sc.us/POL/Engineers/ and look for the "Notice of Future Changes to NCEES Examinations and Supporting Materials" headline under "Board News". Pretty much, there is no more electrical breadth (morning) exam. Electrical engineers will have to choose between a computer, elecronic and power _*OVERALL *_exam. I belive this should of been done along time ago!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 6, 2008)

Bitchin'. If I didn't pass, I may just wait until next April to take a Computer/Computer exam. It does seem odd that they would do away with the General AM altogether though. It seems like there would be an option to take a General OR Specific AM section...sorta like the FE PM section.


----------



## rcurras (May 6, 2008)

csanped411 said:


> I do not know if this is a repost, but is anyone aware of the changes for the electrical PE exam starting in April 2009? Check out SC website http://www.llr.state.sc.us/POL/Engineers/ and look for the "Notice of Future Changes to NCEES Examinations and Supporting Materials" headline under "Board News". Pretty much, there is no more electrical breadth (morning) exam. Electrical engineers will have to choose between a computer, elecronic and power _*OVERALL *_exam. I belive this should of been done along time ago!


Based on the provided document, it will be a test of 80 questions for each 3 specialties. How the “lunch break” will be determined?

Thanks.

RC


----------



## mudpuppy (May 6, 2008)

Huh, the letter is from Tim @ NCEES.

This is interesting. I have to think about it some more, whether I think it is a good thing or not. The test keeps getting more and more specialized. And I wonder what we're losing with that.

However, I would be careful what you wish for. While this sounds like the test will be easier and may be very good news for Computer engineers, it could backfire on others. I foresee this exam could have many more of the qualitative, experienced-based questions that are difficult to prepare for without a broad base of experience.


----------



## benbo (May 6, 2008)

I don't care one way or the other, and actually I'm happy for some people who have difficulty with the AM. But the cynical side of me says they are doing this to try to get more Electrical Engineers to become registered, noting a large, untapped pool that may not take the exam because they are too specialized. I'll be interested to see the topic headings when they come out.


----------



## rcurras (May 6, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> However, I would be careful what you wish for. While this sounds like the test will be easier and may be very good news for Computer engineers, it could backfire on others. I foresee this exam could have many more of the qualitative, experienced-based questions that are difficult to prepare for without a broad base of experience.


I completely agree.

*Most of the people who post in this board agree that the morning portion of the present format is easier than the afternoon one.* With the new implementation (next April 2009), then all 80 questions will be similar in “weigh/toughness” than the current PM depth module. What is really curious is how they will “break” AM vs. PM? Maybe (example) they will ask Economy and Machines in the AM, and then Transmission and Distribution in the PM (just to mention a few topics as example).

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 7, 2008)

The NCEES gods again doing what they do better:changing the rules without any valid reason, or at least, without giving a good one. Just glad I am done with the test. I hope all of you waiting this time pass so you don't have to worry about this anymore.


----------



## rcurras (May 7, 2008)

Moderators:

Please, considerer moving this post to “Anything About PE Exam” section, since it will not only affect Electricals, but Civil Engineers as well (by 2010) and the rest.

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (May 7, 2008)

This perplexes me. The WORK EXPERIENCE evaluation seems to punish you for working in the field and NOT spending all your time at a desk in design.

Then, they change the exam format to emphasize the experience you'd get in the field that you might not get at a desk. Am I missing the point? Please tell me if I am.

We are trying to hire new college grads who have taken the FE. Since I work in building construction, we are heavy on work in the field (doing field design for unforseen problems and redesign of stuff someone missed because they spend too much time at a desk and not enough in the field).

However, some recruits balk at field work and want design because 4 years of design counts as 4 years credit, but if you're a field person, you need 4+ years.

Any comments???


----------



## jdd18vm (May 10, 2008)

First of all I feel like an idiot. As I click the link above, of the 8 bullet points under "Board News" I cannot seem to find that article. Copying and pasting "Notice of Future Changes to NCEES Examinations and Supporting Materials" into the site returns me to the original link page. Any help would be appreciated.

Independent google searches reveal changes to the Civil Exam almost exclusively (including at NCEES). Pasting that exact phrase take me to my own states NCBELS site which in short states you have to DECLARE your depth with the application rather than on test day starting 2010. Seems to be the only change listed there.

As one who has now struggled twice with the morning, and hoping desperately not to have to worry about this at all, I would be very interested this change of format. I have even considered switching to the AE Exam if my results are not what I hope for.

Fwiw I for one can definitely see the advantages of such a change. I think I can say with a degree of certainty I have had a relatively successful 20+ year career as a Power System designer, and believe me this process has been more than humbling. With all due respect and admiration to those of you who have grasped (if not mastered) many of these morning concepts, I cannot tell you how many times throughout my many hours of study I have exclaimed "wtF, I dont get this, have never SEEN it, and will NEVER need or see it again".

However it it the way it is, and that just how the exam is set up, good or bad, and OBVIOUSLY debatable. So if there is a chance I don't ever have to deal with ECC I'm ALL for it.

Just my 2 cents.

John


----------



## adr (May 10, 2008)

Here's the other thread, John:

New PE Electrical Regulations


----------

